# Eldar ongoing workS



## drogoth (Jan 20, 2008)

Here's my workstation,well a small part of it because it's realy messy i've cleared up a part of it.










Has the titles says, i'm working on Eldars, i've bought the eldar battleforce. So what i've done so far ?
- One war walker (i only have the pilot armor trim left to do)










































I've also started a wave serpent as you can se bellow :











Ive finised one dire avanger an almost finisehd a dire avanger exarch, also i've finished 2 gardians wich i made in 2 different color themes, please tell me wich theme looks better 


































And there's a random, a Tyranid warrior ( I got the box but ill only show you one)









So that's it if you got tips please tell, me ill update this topic has i advance in my eldar army painting. 

Cya :victory:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Looking good from what I can tell. Pics are rather blurry so it is hard to see the details. I would also suggest you take pics of your minis on a piece of white paper as it really helps make the model stand out more if there is no real background.


----------



## drogoth (Jan 20, 2008)

ill do it right away


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

looks awesome still have alot of eldar to do myself ill post my pics when i can good work mien sucks


----------



## drogoth (Jan 20, 2008)

Here are the fixed images, comment please  :


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

love the way the walker seems to be tip toeing


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

look good :so_happy:


----------



## forgotten hero (Nov 23, 2007)

Great stuff keep up the good work! 

-Rob


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

Go with the blue and white scheme IMO it looks better.


----------

